# Sollte man Handeln?



## no-pogo11 (8. November 2003)

Ich Handel so gut wie nie! Warum sollte ich Handeln? Ich möchte ja auch nicht ende des Monats mit meinen Arbeitgeber verhandeln was für ein Gehalt ich zu bekommen habe,oder? Bin auch der Meinung das dass Handeln der Wirtschaft stark schadet.
Würde jeder denn UVP bezahlen würden weniger Einzelhädler Pleite machen und wir hätten alle mehr auf unseren Lohnzettel stehen haben! Wenn mir ein Verkäufer von sich aus Rabatt gibt ist das für mich auch in Ordnung! Aber ich werde nicht Handeln! Wenn ich was Billig haben möchte kaufe ich es im Internet wenn ich weiß was ich brauche und wie ich es bedienen muss! Was ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## RealNBK (8. November 2003)

Du bist nicht zufällig selber Händler? Ansonsten finde ich deine Beitrag ziehmlich dumm, denn wenn ich für ein Teil weniger bezahle kann ich auch später mehr investieren.
Bsp.: Ich kaufe einen Klein Adept Rahmen beim Händler. Duch die gute Bekanntschaft macht er mir einen Sonderpreis und ich kaufe dazu noch eine Gaben und ne Krubel. Weil mir der Laden gefällt und ich durch den neuen (tollen) Rahmen mehr spaß am Biken habe, kaufe ich meine Sachen mehr bei diesem Händler und gebe auch (leider) immer mehr Geld für meine Bikes aus. Hätte der Händler nich weniger verlangt, hätte er später auch nicht mehr an meinem Hobby verdient, und ich hätte im Indanet bestellt.
Marktwirtschaft funzt halt so...
wenn ein Shop pleite macht liegt es nich am Rabatt sondern an der mangelnden Kundschaft, oder der Qualität des Händlers..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberborstel (8. November 2003)

leider liegt die derzeitige marktlage aber auch an anderen dingen. die einzelhändler um die ecke schließen, weil sie mit dem enormen (für den kunden positiven) Preisdumping der I-net händler nicht mithalten können. aber warum ist das so?

1. der einzelhändler braucht einen guten standort, um die kunden optisch auf sich aufmerksam zu machen

1.a der Internethändler braucht das nicht unbedingt, er kann auch aus einem hinterhof oder großen lager am rande der stadt agieren, er benötigt nur platz

2. der einzelhändler kann sich nicht alles auf lager legen, da der enorme druck immer das neuste und beste zu haben ihn auffressen würde. wenn er aber für die kunden immer das neuste bestellen würde wären das meist einzelbestellungen und die sind teuer.

2.a der i-net händler hat diese probleme nicht. er wartet halt bis sich 10-15 leute für ne gabel interessiern und dann ordert er halt seine 20 --> verkauft die 10-15 und hat noch zwei auf lager die er mit rabatt verscheuern kann, da er die 20gablen zu einem spotpreis als großhändler bekommt... -> er bestellt ja eh bald wieder

3. Großer Vorteil von Einzelhändlern ist der Service! Aber davon können viele nicht leben! nur von reperaturen oder aufbauten kann er sich nicht erhalten...-> zumal ja dann viele kommen mit teilen von "rose" (schleichwerbung für einen überteuerten laden  ) und wollen das zusammengefriemelt haben...

3.a der inethändler stellt ein bild in den onlineshop mit ner erklärung und schon klappt es mit verkaufen (okay, zugegeben etwas übertrieben...)

alles in allem verstehe ich schon was "no-pogo11" uns mitteilen wollte (hoffe ich) aber die Lösung ist es nicht, leider.

Tatsache ist nunmal das Einzelhändler niemals eine solche Spannweite zwischen UVP und VP haben wie die I-net händler.


--> Handeln sollte man trotzdem, denn man will ja sein zeug billiger haben! außerdem bin ich der festen überzeugung, wenn mein Händler 99%ig kompetent ist und alle Fragen beantworten kann und sein Handwerk versteht, bin ich (und mit sicherheit auch andere) dazu bereit 10% mehr für ein Top-Bike auszugeben, mit dem Gedanken im Hinterkopf: "hier hast du ein top-bike und jemanden der dich top beraten hat"

ENDE IM GELÄNDE!


----------



## no-pogo11 (8. November 2003)

Nei ich bin kein Händler!
Habe wie schon erwähnt auch kein Problem wenn ein Händler von sich aus einen guten Preis macht. Nur ist mir auch schon auf gefallen das es Menschen gibt die sogar bei einen Schlauch anfangen zu Handeln. Was soll das? Beim Fahrrad ist das schon in Ordnung wenn ich frage ob ich was da bei bekommen kann. Aber bei klein Zeug wie Trikot,Schläuchen,Tacho u.s.w. sollte man nicht handeln. Dies ist halt meine Meinung. Wir fangen ja auch nicht an zu Handeln wenn wir Nahrungsmittel kaufen. Schreibt ruhig eure Meinung. Finde es immer gut wenn man sich vernünftig unterhalten kann


----------



## no-pogo11 (8. November 2003)

Ja hast auch recht mit deiner Aussage RealNBK!
Qualität und Sevice ist das wichtigste für ein Geschäft!Stimmt!
 Trotzdem gehe ich auch von dir aus das Du nicht deinen Händler ausgezogen hast.
Wenn ich von einen Freund immer hör wie er mit den Geschäften rum Handelt bekomme ich immer einen Hals! Da berät dich ein Mensch 2 Stunden und der Frägt Dich dann nur noch: Und was machen wir am Preis! Was geht noch. Das geht auch noch! Genau so machts mein Bekannter! Ist das in Ordnung? Ich finde nicht.


----------



## AFinn (13. Januar 2004)

Ich bin da auch deiner Meinung, allerings bin ich vorbelastet, ich arbeite im Einzelhandel. Tagtäglich sehe ich den Tag näher kommen, an dem ich meine Kündigung in die Hand gedrückt bekomme, weil der Umsatz nicht mehr stimmt. Auch ich werde ein Schnäppchen nicht abschlagen, sehe aber die Gefahr für viele Berufstätige. Es wird der Tag kommen an dem man sein Bike nur noch bei ALDI oder im WalMart bekommt, weil alle anderen Geschäfte geschlossen haben. Solche Verhältnisse gibt es schon jetzt in Frankreich, auf dem flachen Land gibt es fast keine Fahrradläden mehr - leider


----------



## Dr.Looping (20. Januar 2004)

Ich denke no-pogo11 hat das schon ganz gut gesagt.

Wenn ich ein Bike kaufe dann kann man fragen ob da im Preis was drin ist, gerade weil ich auch mal beim Ã¶rtlichen HÃ¤ndler gearbeitet kann ich sagen(subjektiv) das da eine enorme Spanne drin ist. Dennoch finde ich es einfach besser ein Bike vor Ort zu kaufen dann hat man eben den Service gleich vor der HaustÃ¼r.

Wenn ich nen Tacho, nen Schlauch, nen Ãl oder sonstigen Kleinkram kaufe und weiÃ das ich ihn im Internet gÃ¼nstiger bekomme dann kaufe ich das dort. Denn dafÃ¼r brauche ich keinen groÃen Service. Oft sind die Teile beim HÃ¤ndler aber gÃ¼nstiger weil man kein Porto zahlen muss und sie gleich in der Hand hat. Da geb ich dann auch mal nen â¬ mehr aus.

Ganz *Wichtig * ist der *GUTE SERVICE*. Ich behaupte mal das ein EinzelhÃ¤ndler der einen guten Service bietet nie schlieÃen muss. Denn sowas spricht sich rum und sowas ist heute gerne gesehen da es nicht mehr selbstverstÃ¤ndlich ist einen Kunden gut zu betreuen.
Ich kenne da einen der kÃ¼mmerst sich um alles, auch wenn man es nicht bei ihm gekauft hat. Meiner Meinung nach macht er genau dadurch ein so gutes GeschÃ¤ft. @....


----------



## XTR (24. Januar 2004)

Zum Teil finde ich das ja sehr fragwürdig, was ihr hier schreibt... 

1. Wird jeder Händler selber wissen, wie weit er in seinem Preis runtergehen kann, wenn ein Kunde anfängt zu handeln (was ich übrigens noch nie gemacht hab, nur dass hier kein falscher Eindruck entsteht...).

2. Ist es für den Einzelhändler ja wohl immernoch besser, wenn man die Kleinteile bei ihm kauft und sie nen bisschen biller bekommt, als wenn man sie im Internet kauft, dann verdient er nämlich gar nichts dran und so dumm die Teile unter seinen Selbstkosten zu verkaufen wird wohl keiner sein, sonst ist er eh selber schuld.


----------



## Beetlechoose (29. Januar 2004)

alle sagen, der service ist das wichtigste. wie definiert ihr service ??? worin besteht guter service ???

würde mich mal persölich interessieren, weil ich auch auf der anderen seite der ladentheke stehe. nur habe ich des öfteren ein problem damit, was so alles als service umschrieben wird.   

grüssis beetlechoose


----------



## Andreas (3. Februar 2004)

Also ich wuerde mein Bike nicht im Internet bestellen, da ich einen Haendler brauche der sich drum kuemmert wenn was am Bike nicht in Ordnung ist. Ich schraube selber, also fuer Inspektion oder Montage von Neuteilen brauche ich keinen Haendler, aber bei den ganzen High Tech Teilen heutzutage gibt es auch manchmal Probleme. 
Unter gutem Service verstehe ich dann, dass sich der Haendler um Probleme am Bike  kuemmert und beim Hersteller Teile reklamiert und austauscht und nicht versucht den Kunden abzuwimmeln.

10% Rabatt sind beim Neukauf eigentlich immer drin. Das ist vom Haendler auch so einkalkuliert. Ob ich ein Bike im Internet noch billiger bekomme interessiert mich nicht. 

Handeln wuerde ich bei Ersatzteilen allerdings nicht. Ich sehe es auch ein dass alles beim Haendler etwas mehr kostet als im Internet. Dafuer hat man beim Haendler keine Mindestbestellmenge, Versandkosten, kann alles anschauen und gleich mitnehmen.
Aufpassen und die Preise kennen sollte man aber dennoch, denn manche Haendler verkaufen Parts ueber UVP. Wenn die Preisspannen bei ueber 100% liegen und das war z.B. letztens bei meinen Klickpedalen so, dann bestelle ich auch mal im Internet.
Unverschaemtheit werde ich nicht unterstuetzen.


----------



## Eggbuster (7. Februar 2004)

Handeln ??
Auf jeden Fall !!! Muss der Händler dazu "ja" sagen ?? Nö- nur wenn er will !!
Viele Radgeschäfte machen doch pleite, weil es Saftläden sind...
Auch als nichtausgebildeter Zweiradmechaniker hab ich oft mehr Ahnung von den Rädern als viele Fahrradhändler...was mir da schon untergekommen ist, das is echt ne Unverschämtheit!! Und Reparaturen, Aufbauten etc... nehmen auch oft absolut fantastische Ausmaße an...gerade beim irgendwelchen Dorf-Rad-Geschäften...die können sich wahrscheinlich nur halten, weil sie genug unwissende Kundschaft haben, der sie erzählen können, dass dies und das soviel wert ist und das alles ein riesen Aufwand wäre... 
Natürlich ist das jetzt nicht auf jedes Geschäft bezogen, nur kann ich über einige Läden wirklich nur lachen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

